# Suggestions on all season tires



## Hellcat707 (Sep 19, 2017)

Looking at replacing the stock continental tires. They are really bad in cold weather and snow covered roads. I understand all seasons can’t beat dedicated snow tires, just looking for something better than the continentals.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Why not just invest in snow tires and use the continentals in the summer? That would be the smartest thing to do... instead of having two sets of all season tires lol. I have Nokian Nordman 7 studded tires and they’re phenomenal on snow and ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Continental ExtremeContact DWS are some of the best all seasons out there. Carry the mountain + snowflake rating so they are good enough in winter weather to legally count as winter traction tires for mountain passes and such that would otherwise require you to mount chains.


----------



## passsattdi (Aug 11, 2012)

socialD said:


> Continental ExtremeContact DWS are some of the best all seasons out there. Carry the mountain + snowflake rating so they are good enough in winter weather to legally count as winter traction tires for mountain passes and such that would otherwise require you to mount chains.


Yet they pale in comparison to a real winter tire, and bleach out in comparison to a studded winter. Buy a set of rims and tires. The Tiguan will go anywhere then.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrius Joel (Feb 7, 2015)

Agreed the continental dws are amazing for all season.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

socialD said:


> Continental ExtremeContact DWS are some of the best all seasons out there. Carry the mountain + snowflake rating so they are good enough in winter weather to legally count as winter traction tires for mountain passes and such that would otherwise require you to mount chains.


No they don't. They have the mud and snow rating but that's due to having a sufficient tread to void ratio.

A true all season would be nokian wr g3 (SUV), Michelin crossclimate, Goodyear assurance weatherready, vredestein quatrac 5, etc. They give up dry grip for winter traction

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellcat707 (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. Really don’t want extra wheels and tires for the Tiguan. I already have extra sets for my Golf R and SRT Trackhawk Jeep and limited storage for them. The Nokia’s look interesting.


----------



## Hellcat707 (Sep 19, 2017)

Just ordered a set of Nokian’s. They seem to have great reviews. I’ll give my opinion after a good snow fall.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hellcat707 said:


> Just ordered a set of Nokian’s. They seem to have great reviews. I’ll give my opinion after a good snow fall.


Can't comment on the G3 (SUV). Had the G3 asymmetric on my old car. Great for a highly variable winter. In FWD, it climbed better than some AWD SUVs on all-seasons

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1981 (Jul 1, 2018)

*Trial and ERROR Experience in replacing the Continentals*

Hi there,

As a previous TDI owner I've been reading the forums for some time now, but I was compelled to contribute (and ask for guidance) this afternoon after I bought new tires for my 2018 Tiguan. 

With 4000 miles on the car, I thought I would 'Upgrade' with a decent reviewed set to replace the stock continentals (previous TDI Sportwagen ripped through 2 full sets before being turned back in at 43,000 miles. 

I read a ton of reviews on tires from Michelin, Pirelli, and others, and thought a Bridgestone Dueler H/L ALENZA 235/55R18's would be just what the doctor ordered. 

After a 3-hour install I became somewhat horrified as to what I had done...even with the proper size, the car visually and actually sits lower, the fluid steering has stiffened exponentially (even normal mode), and the car feels so much heavier. The Tiguan now struggles (and burns gas /loses economy) to accelerate in regular conditions and the braking feels laggard. It is a night and day difference that makes the OEM Continental ProContacts actually seem like a good tire. Do not purchase these tires unless you want to turn your Tiguan into a constipated low-slung Jeep.

















It is so bad that I am having them replaced this weekend. I am going to install another OEM that I have test driven (Pirelli Scorpion All Season Plus, as it was recommended and is original equipment on many tiguans).

I would love to share to educate others so that they can avoid my experience, as well as I need real world experience as I have 30 days to exchange the tires (what a hassle) and not make the same mistake. 

Has anyone had success with another tire? Anyone who ditched the continentals with a great set?

Thanks,


Jon


----------



## Jon1981 (Jul 1, 2018)

*Images*










Yuck


----------



## Jon1981 (Jul 1, 2018)

*photo*










not as bad at a distance...yet horrible effect on driving


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

@jon1981 Drive on them for a little bit. I can't believe a set of all season tires can make the Tiguan drive like a jeep. Even my studded Nokian winter tires drove and handled well and I got decent fuel economy with them too. And they were studded winter tires! 

I think your first mistake is buying Bridgestone. But the reviews are very good on those tires so I'd say just give them a try. Tires need to break in too. Is 235/55/18 the OEM size for the 18" rims?

My summer tires for my 19s are Cooper Ultra Touring tires and they're great. Not much of a hit on MPG at all. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1981 (Jul 1, 2018)

*Tires: Success*










Thank you for your input on experiences. Today I was able to return the Bridgestone Alenzas and have a different shop set me up with Pirelli Scorpion Verde 235/55/R18 All Season Plus tires and.....

AWESOME. These tires are big feeling and grippy, quiet at highway speeds, AND the car is so much more responsive. I can;t compare to tires that I have not tried on this car, but these are a major upgrade from the Continentals that came stock and a very awesome place to be.

Please experiment and find what works best for you; however please do not make my mistake by following reviews of other vehicles and outfit your Tiguan with Bridgestone 'Luxury SUV' Alenzas unless you want to strain your Tiguan and turn it into a pseudojeep. 

Pirelli Scorpion Verde All Season Plus kick butt Please do add you experiences of other tires that you have had success with (thank you for the Cooper recommendation


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

My 2018 Tiguan S came with Bridgestone Ecopias. They're nice and quiet. A 2018 Tiguan S loaner that I drove for a week had the Continentals. I'm not sure if it's just in my head, but I think the Ecopias are smoother and quieter. I'm in SoCal, so no snow except for ski trips and rain like 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Currently i have Stock tires on my Tiguan but im looking to put Michelin Premier LTX on it i have that on my old car it reduce road noise a little and its great on wet i was going 80mph on my old cars on pouring rain. snow idk, Texas dont see snow; car weight 3200LB; 

i have Bridgestone H/L 422 on my GMC acadia. i gotta said that tires is so quiet and on down pouring rain i was able to go around 95mph without problem. snow idk, Texas dont see snow. car weight 4800LB.

i have Pirelli P Zero run flat on my BMW X5 that tire is alright on snow but it does not last long! and are expensive to replace. i have this car running in NYC so the snow is up on my knee unable to run on that condition. ifs on my ankle is run alright under 60mph. car weight 5100LB

i have Fireston ALL SEASON PASSENGER on Toyota sienna. DO NOT USE that tire on snow. you will fly.

2017 Mazda cx-5 Toyo A36 stock not bad on ice road. on icy road around my ankle i was going 40mph. above not safe. 

after all i think Bridgestone and michelin are pretty good all season tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

When choosing a tire in this category(CUV/SUV) always check the weight of the tire. Some of the tires are made for heavier SUVs and light pickups, so the variance in weight could be upwards of 5-6lbs(or more), which will impact ride, braking, and fuel economy. In the example above, the Pirelli comes in at 30lbs, while the Bridgestone comes in at 34. The stock conti TX in 235/55-18 comes in at 26lbs. Swapping over to the Bridgestones would add 8lbs per corner. That is a LOT of weight.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

*Time for new tires*

Our SEL-P is approaching 23,000 miles and the tires are at around 4/32 for two and 5/32 for the other two. We have a September trip to Colorado which will include mountains so I want to go ahead and replace them before the trip as I'll have the family with me. The tires on my short list are the Bridgestone Dueler H/L Alenza Plus, Michelin Premier LTX, and the Continental ProContact TX (which is the OEM tire). The OEM tire doesn't have the best of reviews but they were fantastic in the snow and rain for us (our Tiggy is FWD) and I like the handling of the Tiguan in it's current state. Wear hasn't been all that impressive though and they're really not any cheaper than I can find the other tires for which review far better than the Conti does.

Has anyone replaced tires yet? If so, what did you choose? Do you like them?


----------



## CharlesC (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't replaced the tires on my Tig yet, but plan on throwing Conti DWS on later this fall. Have run them on almost every vehicle I've owned and they are fantastic.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

n0thing said:


> Our SEL-P is approaching 23,000 miles and the tires are at around 4/32 for two and 5/32 for the other two. We have a September trip to Colorado which will include mountains so I want to go ahead and replace them before the trip as I'll have the family with me. The tires on my short list are the Bridgestone Dueler H/L Alenza Plus, Michelin Premier LTX, and the Continental ProContact TX (which is the OEM tire). The OEM tire doesn't have the best of reviews but they were fantastic in the snow and rain for us (our Tiggy is FWD) and I like the handling of the Tiguan in it's current state. Wear hasn't been all that impressive though and they're really not any cheaper than I can find the other tires for which review far better than the Conti does.
> 
> Has anyone replaced tires yet? If so, what did you choose? Do you like them?


I'm still running OEM "Gitis" but I can offer opinions for a couple of tires from previous models:

* The Michelin Premiers were over-rated and expensive IMO. Not a bad tire for my CX5, but for Colorado, the snow traction was just average along with average wear. Handling and ride were fine. Costco has some good rebates going on for all Michelins. So if you can get a decent price, these may strike the best overall balance of most categories. But for what I paid, I expected longer life, I got about 35K miles off them.

* The best performance tires I ever had were the Continental Pure Contact, V rated. Superb handling, road feel, good ride quality. These were on my 2013 Tiguan.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

CharlesC said:


> I haven't replaced the tires on my Tig yet, but plan on throwing Conti DWS on later this fall. Have run them on almost every vehicle I've owned and they are fantastic.


I've ran DWS06 on multiple cars I've owned and I've been a fan of them. That said, they aren't available in the 19" size the Tiguan requires. I realize I can change to a different size but, frankly, the DWS06 comes with a slightly harsher ride quality over bumps than I care to throw at our SUV. I eliminated them from the list because of those two reasons.

Thanks for the suggestions so far everyone. I had read that the tread was a bit thin on the Michelin, schagaphonic, as well. Combine that with cost and I think I'll go ahead and take them off the list as well.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

I've decided to go ahead and just get another set of the Continentals that are on the car. They've gotten us through winters so far, they drive nice, they aren't noisy, and they are pretty light weight. Most of the tires I looked at are another 5-6lbs heavier. This car struggles to get out of its own way as it is so I don't care to add additional weight to that issue. The 235/50/19s on the SEL-P remove many tire options from the equation which is disappointing.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

n0thing said:


> I've decided to go ahead and just get another set of the Continentals that are on the car. They've gotten us through winters so far, they drive nice, they aren't noisy, and they are pretty light weight. Most of the tires I looked at are another 5-6lbs heavier. This car struggles to get out of its own way as it is so I don't care to add additional weight to that issue. The 235/50/19s on the SEL-P remove many tire options from the equation which is disappointing.


Good observation on the weight. I'm looking to add an 18'' wheelset and I believe I'll go back to Contis. Either the DSW's or the Pure Contacts. Excellent balance for performance and ride quality.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

n0thing said:


> I've decided to go ahead and just get another set of the Continentals that are on the car. They've gotten us through winters so far, they drive nice, they aren't noisy, and they are pretty light weight. Most of the tires I looked at are another 5-6lbs heavier. This car struggles to get out of its own way as it is so I don't care to add additional weight to that issue. The 235/50/19s on the SEL-P remove many tire options from the equation which is disappointing.





schagaphonic said:


> Good observation on the weight. I'm looking to add an 18'' wheelset and I believe I'll go back to Contis. Either the DSW's or the Pure Contacts. Excellent balance for performance and ride quality.


Just curious, I also have the OEM Contis (still low mileage thus far) and they seem fine.

However I *think* I saw a thread here where some were mentioning marks along the sidewalls, and apparent poor performance. That claim seems unproven to me, but what's the scoop? Contis good, or Contis bad?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I got a set of blizzacks installed on the Tig last December for $430... I'm back on the all seasons, but hopefully next spring I'll get new summer tires & wheels so the snows can just stay on the OEM 18s... Even dry at 40 degrees the snow tires are better, it's really worth the effort.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

phlegm said:


> Just curious, I also have the OEM Contis (still low mileage thus far) and they seem fine.
> 
> However I *think* I saw a thread here where some were mentioning marks along the sidewalls, and apparent poor performance. That claim seems unproven to me, but what's the scoop? Contis good, or Contis bad?


Continentals are GREAT tires, overall. Some of their models are better than others, the ones on the Tigs arent rated that high. But overall, they are a very solid premium tire brand. I have had them on all my cars and my bicycles as well (GP4000s and GP5000s). 

The sidewall depressions were were discussing are normal and they come to be as part of the manufacturing process. They are not indicative of a problem or defect with the tire.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Reviews of the OEM Contis indicate they don't wear well and that they are prone to blowouts. I would agree with the poor tire wear but we haven't experienced any blowouts.

https://www.goodyear.com/en-US/tires/assurance-maxlife

I ordered a set of these to give a try. They go on on Saturday. Tire Rack didn't seem to like them much but those that own them love them. I guess we'll see. I worry the Tiguan will lose some of the sporty (ish) driving feel it has with the tires. If I don't like them after a week I plan on returning them.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

I got the Michelin Defenders (stock 17" rims). Definitely feel better than the Pirelli Scorpion Verdes that came with the car IMO.

Tig is quiet and smooth, handles potholes very well, even makes my dirt road seem very smooth and quiet. Rain puddles like they aren't even there. Snow like a champ. Drove in a monster snowstorm this past winter, cars were off the road left and right, plows just couldn't keep up with it... Tig was driving like a tank, non-issue. Summer driving has been fun too!


----------

